# Mixers - Recommend RDAs!



## Rivera (7/2/22)

Now that I'm back into DIY juice, I was thinking about possibly trying RDAs again. To the mixers out there, which RDAs do you personally recommend for your DIY juice and why?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (7/2/22)

Single coil small chamber, like a Entheon or Hadaly, also nice is a Drop v1 for a dual coil.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rivera (7/2/22)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> Single coil small chamber, like a Entheon or Hadaly, also nice is a Drop v1 for a dual coil.



I would love a Hadaly!  Don't think I'll be able to get hold of one here though, I doubt anyone will part with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/2/22)

it depends what you want from the rda and if you are mixing for your tastes only because i have found over the years what i like and what someone else likes vary drastically from person to person AND varies drastically from single coil to dual coil.

nudge 22, citadel, recurve for single coil
goon 24 was my ultimate dual coil rda

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/2/22)

One of the easiest flavor banging single coilers is the Wasp Nano RDA. And it's cheap... 

Tauren Solo RDA will also do the trick for single coil flavor testing.

Depends on the airflow you are looking for as well in your setups, so you'll have to get something that is similar to what you use day to day, if you use open DL getting a RDL RDA will not give you the flavor testing abilities of what you are looking for and the juice will not taste the same across the board for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rivera (7/2/22)

Paul33 said:


> it depends what you want from the rda and if you are mixing for your tastes only because i have found over the years what i like and what someone else likes vary drastically from person to person AND varies drastically from single coil to dual coil.
> 
> nudge 22, citadel, recurve for single coil
> goon 24 was my ultimate dual coil rda



Absolutely! Huge variations in taste from ours to other people's! I would be wanting it for my own tastes  Thanks Paul, might get hold of a nudge 22!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rivera (7/2/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> One of the easiest flavor banging single coilers is the Wasp Nano RDA. And it's cheap...
> 
> Tauren Solo RDA will also do the trick for single coil flavor testing.
> 
> Depends on the airflow you are looking for as well in your setups, so you'll have to get something that is similar to what you use day to day, if you use open DL getting a RDL RDA will not give you the flavor testing abilities of what you are looking for and the juice will not taste the same across the board for you.



Keep forgetting about the Wasp Nano! I do recall that one being a fantastic flavour banger!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (7/2/22)

Paul33 said:


> it depends what you want from the rda and if you are mixing for your tastes only because i have found over the years what i like and what someone else likes vary drastically from person to person AND varies drastically from single coil to dual coil.
> 
> nudge 22, citadel, recurve for single coil
> goon 24 was my ultimate dual coil rda




The Goon OG and 1.5 is my all time fav Rda, 
Im a Goon *****... but for flav reference its not the best. 
Agree the nudge22 is a lil flav banger...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (7/2/22)

...also like to use the Pixie rda, for flav test when I mix. such a cheap under rated Rda, and yet its a nice flav banger. 
You would definitely be able to find one for cheap.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (7/2/22)

Rivera said:


> I would love a Hadaly!  Don't think I'll be able to get hold of one here though, I doubt anyone will part with it.


put up a wanted ad, one might pop eventually. If you dont ask you will never know.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (7/2/22)

Citadel

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/2/22)

vicTor said:


> Citadel


i feel you might be biased...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/2/22)

I have the Hadaly (clone), Wasp, and Nudge22 and would rate them in that order. The "rating" is purely subjective. They are all good. I wouldn't even be willing to bet 50 bucks on being able to identify them on a blind flavour test and I would have a one in three chance of "guessing" correctly.

The original Hadaly is expensive and by far the most difficult to build on.

I took a quick look to see if the Wasp Nano is still available. it is for R300.

But for R450 you can get this :







A genuine Wasp on a 2000mah stick mod with protections. When I say on, I mean it. it is not removable. If I was in the market for a Wasp Nano I would get it. It has some disadvantages (0.25 Ohm - 0.6 Ohm) such as lights, but they can be switched off. When the battery dies you have lost the RDA but by this time you would know if you want another one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rivera (7/2/22)

Paul33 said:


> it depends what you want from the rda and if you are mixing for your tastes only because i have found over the years what i like and what someone else likes vary drastically from person to person AND varies drastically from single coil to dual coil.
> 
> nudge 22, citadel, recurve for single coil
> goon 24 was my ultimate dual coil rda



Any thoughts on the nudge 22 vs nudge 24? I see the 22 is no longer available

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (7/2/22)

Rivera said:


> Any thoughts on the nudge 22 vs nudge 24? I see the 22 is no longer available


I got both the 22 and 24, They both nice if you can get any definitely grab one

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rivera (7/2/22)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> I got both the 22 and 24, They both nice if you can get any definitely grab one



Thanks James!


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/2/22)

The 22 is a single coil and the 24 is a dual coil. Can't easily compare them.

If I remember correctly some said that the 24 was hard to build but rather trust someone that has owned one. The 22 is pretty easy to build.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (7/2/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The 22 is a single coil and the 24 is a dual coil. Can't easily compare them.
> 
> If I remember correctly some said that the 24 was hard to build but rather trust someone that has owned one. The 22 is pretty easy to build.




Correct, 22 is Single coil, 24 is Dual coil, 
Building, its tight, but nothing to worry about, not the worse build deck I have seen LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (7/2/22)

Nitrous

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Halfdaft (7/2/22)

You’ll most likely want a really neutral rda, like the psyclone single coil RDA’s (hadaly, entheon, citadel) but they can be really hard to get a hold of, and the reason for that is because their highly sought after for their flavor, as well as flavor accuracy. You can also look at stuff like the nudge, recurve single or nitrous as they’ll be better than most dual coil RDA’s. Another possibility, and I know I’m going to get a lot of flack for this, but you could also search out a nar clone, they work well enough and are (mostly) pretty good proxies for the real thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (7/2/22)

*He said CLONE* 

LOL

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rivera (7/2/22)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> You’ll most likely want a really neutral rda, like the psyclone single coil RDA’s (hadaly, entheon, citadel) but they can be really hard to get a hold of, and the reason for that is because their highly sought after for their flavor, as well as flavor accuracy. You can also look at stuff like the nudge, recurve single or nitrous as they’ll be better than most dual coil RDA’s. Another possibility, and I know I’m going to get a lot of flack for this, but you could also search out a nar clone, they work well enough and are (mostly) pretty good proxies for the real thing.



Not at all opposed to trying clones 

Luckily I am getting a Hadaly closer to month end thanks to an awesome vaper here

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rivera (7/2/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The 22 is a single coil and the 24 is a dual coil. Can't easily compare them.
> 
> If I remember correctly some said that the 24 was hard to build but rather trust someone that has owned one. The 22 is pretty easy to build.



The deck for the 24 doesn't look too bad. Will see!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rivera (7/2/22)

Thank you everyone!

Going to go with the Wasp Nano for now, till I get the king, the Hadaly closer to month end

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (7/2/22)

Might get stoned for this, but I sold my Citadel when I got my Nitrous rda. Just prefer the 810 tip to a 510 and I can do single or dual coil on one 4da and to me the flavor is bang on to what the Citadel used to be. Good luck finding a Nitrous though  Someone bought almost all of them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rivera (7/2/22)

Viper_SA said:


> Might get stoned for this, but I sold my Citadel when I got my Nitrous rda. Just prefer the 810 tip to a 510 and I can do single or dual coil on one 4da and to me the flavor is bang on to what the Citadel used to be. Good luck finding a Nitrous though  Someone bought almost all of them



Glad you found your vaping sweet spot 

I think between the wasp nano and the hadaly, I should come right with rdas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (7/2/22)

Rivera said:


> Not at all opposed to trying clones
> 
> Luckily I am getting a Hadaly closer to month end thanks to an awesome vaper here


Definitely getting a winner with the Hadaly! I have one that never leaves my side

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rivera (7/2/22)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Definitely getting a winner with the Hadaly! I have one that never leaves my side



Super excited! I got lucky

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

